# Windows 7 boot failure: bad driver. Need support with following microsoft KB solution



## Khalim (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,
after turning the power off accidentally while running Windows 7 x64, whenever i try to boot it, on the loading screen with the windows 7 logo i see my mouse cursor for a second, after which the PC restarts.

Obviously startup repair doesn't help at all:

Problem signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature 03: unknown
Problem signature 04: 94
Problem signature 05: external media
Problem signature 06: 1
Problem signature 07: bad driver

completion error: 0x490

-Selecting last known good configuration does the same.
-It hangs and restarts on safe boot in the same way.
-Removing all devices connected to the PC changes nothing.
-Attaching the HDD to another similar machine causes the same issue during boot on that machine.

I have a windows 7 installation disk, but for some bad coincidence it's the wrong one and when i try to run recovery options from it it says the installed Windows 7 is a different version.

Luckily i have a recovery disk. Restoration options can't be used (even though i am certain i had activated system restore), so the only tool i can use is the command prompt.

I've followed two KB solutions.

*1) Fix pending windows updates with DISM.exe*

It seems my windows updates are all properly installed and i have no backup files in C:\Windows\system32\config to indicate an interrupted update process.

*2) Fix a bad driver installation*(http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927525)

I got to the point where i can see which drivers i have installed. I understand how to turn drivers off(more or less), but is there a point to it?

First of all the dates are dates from the last working session and not the installation dates. Secondly, safe mode loads only essential drivers, so if my machine doesn't run in safe mode because of a driver issue it means one of the essential drivers is damaged, doesn't it? Therefore turning them off like this KB article suggests would not allow me to start windows up anyway.

running sfc /scannow seems the best option to me, but the prompt doesn't let me do it because it says theres a pending repair every time.

I have a dual boot windows XP installed so i can access all the files in the old installation, yet making a backup of all my essential data is unfeasible at this point in time.

Is there anything i can do to at least be able to run sfc /scannow? Or restore windows 7 essential drivers from my Windows XP installation? I'm ready to install a fresh windows 7 on a temp partition and brutally copy-paste all the driver files listed in the hive if necessary...

Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

can you boot in save mode ?
when yes try to see the mini dump file for having any crash info !

Blue screen view is a tool that allow you to view an log the mini dump of an computer crash.
Can you post your dump ?
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Attempt a system restore from the Windows 7 DVD disc in the Recovery Environment (WinRE), choose the closest restore point time before the accidental shutdown.


----------



## Khalim (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions.
As stated in my post above i can't boot in safe mode and the restore feature says there aren't restore points to chose from.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Well why have you not made a backup yet? I know you said it wasn't feasible but it makes it difficult to provide suggestions as there might be file system damage from the shutdown, especially if WinRE can not detect the Windows 7 installation to perform the system restore.

If you can do a backup, attempt a check disk afterward (chkdsk /f C: ), and reboot. Boot back into WinRE and attempt a system restore again.


----------



## Khalim (Aug 22, 2009)

It can detect the installation, but it says there are no restore points, while i remember personally setting them to be taken at regular intervals.

Anyway i tried running chkdsk /f to be sure and there was no change. It seems it did fix some files though.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Try running sfc in offline mode in WinRE. For instance if the volume letter of your Windows 7 installation is C: in WinRE try the below command,

sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows


----------

